# What happened to Elite Speed Products?



## dsmperformance (Feb 27, 2002)

Just curious since I started getting back into RC. I have several old matched cells and an awesome ESP stock motor. The reason I ask, I have a question about the stock motor that I have. It is practically brank new and really rips in my new B4 buggy. Seems very very efficient, more so than my P2k's. I don't have a dyno yet to get solid numbers, but I will have one soon.

The stock 27 ESP motor is a 27 turn, epic arm. Looks like it is based off a P2k? Green spring on + red spring on -. I am also wondering what brushes are used in this motor? They are laydown slotted, not sure what mfg.


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

The ESP slotted brushes were what they called 'AG9L' -- they are a medium-high silver racing brush, and perform well even today (I still have some...)... Kim also set his springs up opposite of what most other did -- as you posted, he put the stiffer spring on the '-' side... The P2K based ESP motor was called the 'Siren'...

I was a 'Team ESP' driver for years, and Kim was GREAT to work with... In the end, his "day job" just took too much of his time, and something had to give, so he closed down Elite Speed...


----------



## dsmperformance (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks for the info Tom. Would you happen to know where I can get a couple pair of those brushes or know anything equivalent that will work just as well? I was going to use Reedy 767's in it for a replacement.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

One of my most powerful stock motors ever was an ESP Siren, I liked the AG9L's too. Putnam Red Shunts have been my favorite brushes for a long time. Others that I really like too are Reedy 767 and Reedy 766


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

Reedy 767's are very similar to the AG9L's from ESP...

Like Pat, some of my best P2K's were EliteSpeed motors -- I still have a couple I use in my sedan for Parking Lot racing with the local club... When the track is a bit tight for other motors those ESP's work really well!


----------



## uselescrapytwit (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi newby in the uk i have 3 elite speed product motors but dont know anything about them can you help with info or anyone that might know
discription Black can yokomo motor , gold plated brush holder white sparkly lable ESP elite between the s and p then speed product beneath that.
one has 14x3 scratched onto the can and one has white paint on the winding end viewed from the gear shaft. timing marks scratched on the case also will post pics when i get photobucket working any info would be great for this uk newby


----------



## NVAMAN (Sep 28, 2021)

tfrahm said:


> The ESP slotted brushes were what they called 'AG9L' -- they are a medium-high silver racing brush, and perform well even today (I still have some...)... Kim also set his springs up opposite of what most other did -- as you posted, he put the stiffer spring on the '-' side... The P2K based ESP motor was called the 'Siren'...
> 
> I was a 'Team ESP' driver for years, and Kim was GREAT to work with... In the end, his "day job" just took too much of his time, and something had to give, so he closed down Elite Speed...


I helped Kim get ESP going years ago. Anyone know what he is doing Today? 
I was racing in VA and people were complaining my son Steve Wallace was fast because Kim gave him these special batteries (he didn’t). So I went over to the counter and bought a set of ESP batteries, put them together, and put them in my son’s car and he set the track record - the hobby shop sold a lot of ESP batteries after that😊


----------

